# Speedometer acts wierd???



## 2Cleezy (May 2, 2005)

Hi all,

My friend has a 2000 Altima and the speedometer goes out while driving. The electronic odometer either goes out or it partially shows up. The speedometer and tach gauges stay stuck at whatever reading they had whenthe speedometer cluster acts up. The lights on the speedometer do not go out however. What could cause this and should I just replace the speedometer cluster...Also this does not last long. If I turn off the car for ab out 5-10 minutes and start it back up the speedometer works fine....

Thanks again


----------



## canasdaq (Aug 28, 2005)

*DId you get the odometer problem fixed....*

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima with 60140 miles. I have the same odometer problem. The numbers in it are partially disappearing for couple of seconds and then comes back. Please let me know if youe friends car was fixed and what was the problem.

Thanks and appreciate your help in advance.


----------

